# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα για Η/Υ >  >  Μετατροπή Laptop Wifi Card σε USB?

## Jumper_sg

Υπάρχει τρόπος να γίνει κάτι τέτοιο?
Η καρτούλα ειναι μια Atheros όπως έχουν τα πιο πολλά laptops με 26 pins και θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω αν γίνεται να την κάνουμε USB ωστε να μπαίνει σε οποιοδήποτε PC...

20130730_194224.jpg

----------


## leosedf

Η απάντηση είναι όχι.
Εκτός αν διαθέτεις τα χρήματα για αναπτυξιακά κλπ και να φτιάξεις έναν μετατροπέα μόνος σου. Που θα σου κοστίσει όσο μισό φορτηγό κάρτες. Αλλά μιλάμε για δύσκολο εγχείρημα καθώς πρέπει να έχεις αρκετές γνώσεις πάνω σε αυτούς τους διαύλους.
Τα USB κοστίζουν και 10 ευρώ (και πολλά έβαλα).

----------


## agis68

Ορισμένα πράγματα απλά δεν γίνονται γιατί όπως είπε ο Κων/νος θέλεις μια ολόκληρη ερευνητική /αναπτυξιακή ομάδα να ασχολειται με σχεδίαση και ανάπτυξη συστήματος κοννέκτορα. Αν δεν στοίχιζε δεν θα το είχαν ήδη κυκλοφορήσει και οι κατασκευαστές διαθέτουν και ερευνητικό team και χρήμα. Απλά αντί για πολυέξοδο κοννέκτορα παίρνεις ενα USB στικάκι λιγότερο απο 10 ευρώπουλα

----------


## SV1JRT

ΠΟΤΕ μη λές ΠΟΤΕ  !!!!!

τα ΠΑΝΤΑ υπάρχουν (και τα κοάλα)....  :Wink:   :Wink: 

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/New-3G-WLA...item35ca0b2651


Τώρα ΑΝ λειτουργεί και ΠΩΣ, δεν έχω ιδέα.....

----------


## Jumper_sg

Πιο πολύ με έτρωγε ο απ'αυτός μου να μάθω αν γίνεται παρά να το κάνω :Ρ
Γνωρίζω οτι ενα USB Stick κανει μέχρι και 4 ευρώ,απλά ειναι αυτό το DIY μικρόβιο...

----------


## leosedf

Χμμμμμ δεν θυμάμαι η PCI-E έχει USB επάνω? Αν έχει απλά συνδέεις καλώδια. Αλλά κάτι μου βρωμάει..

----------


## plouf

στο "Mini PCI-e to USB" ειμαι ομονος που ΔΕΝ βλέπει και κανενα ολοκληρωμένο για τα "μετατρέψει ?!?!?

----------


## leosedf

Έλα ντε!
Το μόνο που βλέπω είναι τροφοδοσία για τη SIM ?!?!?
Για wan interface είναι, για κάρτα κινητής.

----------


## SV1JRT

Παίδες, όπως είπα και παραπάνω, απλά το βρήκα στο ebay και το έδειξα....
 ΑΝ παίζει και ΠΩΣ παίζει, δεν έχω ιδέα !!!
 Πάντως και εγώ δεν βλέπω κάποιο εμφανή ολοκληρωμένο !!!

----------


## spiroscfu

Το mini pci-e έχει διασύνδεση με usb κατευθείαν (πάνω στην φύσα),
αν τα χρησιμοποιεί η wifi card αυτό είναι ένα άλλο θέμα. 

Capture.JPG

----------


## fuzz

ξεθαβω!!!δουλευει μια χαρα!!!η πλακετιστσα κανει τα 5V , 3.3V49444742_353284341935856_7732243023286763520_n.jpg49647039_360532038068755_6394262299997110272_n.jpg

----------

@962fm@ (10-01-19), 

aktis (10-01-19), 

andreasmon (09-01-19), 

angel_grig (11-01-19), 

Gaou (10-01-19)

----------


## andreasmon

Ωραίος,
   δώσε άμα μπορείς λινκ για πλακετίτσα αντάπτορα και συνδεσμολογία-πιν αουτ.

Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## fuzz

το pin out το εχουν δωσει ενα ποστ πριν το δικο μου(36+38 ειναι το σημα usb & 50+52 η τροφοδοσια) , οσο για την πλακετα μπορεις να βαλεις ενα σταθεροποιητη στα 3.3V....(lm311 αν θυμαμαι καλα) οι περισοτερες wifi καρτες δινουν εξοδο usb αλλα ριξε μια ματια στο σχεδιο της μην παιδευτεις αδικα

----------


## andreasmon

Σε ρώτησα γιατί η πλακετίτσα που έχεις βάλει στην φωτό εμένα μου μοιάζει με step-down module..

Τέλος από πιν ουτ εννοείς 2 πιν τροφοδοσία 3,3 βολτ και 2 πιν υsb(data +,data -);

----------


## finos

> Σε ρώτησα γιατί η πλακετίτσα που έχεις βάλει στην φωτό εμένα μου μοιάζει με step-down module..
> 
> Τέλος από πιν ουτ εννοείς 2 πιν τροφοδοσία 3,3 βολτ και 2 πιν υsb(data +,data -);



όντως step down ειναι . 
ισως δεν ειχε το lm311 διαθεσημο για αυτο ...  :Smile:

----------

mikemtb (10-01-19)

----------

